# Look what i made!



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

here it took so long!
but i think its worth it







......

im thinking on making t shirts for gopitbull


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

im going to start a new one in a bit


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH WOW!!! That is too cool!! Goooood job! I am so not talented like that!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

thank you and i bet you can make something like that if you try!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

did you draw that?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

no, but im going to try to


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

we need some window stickers for cars..

this is what i have on my truck... now imagine how great it'd be if it said GoPitbull.com underneath it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Carley... I couldn't reply to your visitor message on your page.. but I'd love one of Helena!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

ill work on it!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Mego can you give me a pic so i can start?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

cEElint said:


> we need some window stickers for cars..
> 
> this is what i have on my truck... now imagine how great it'd be if it said GoPitbull.com underneath it


i can try to do that


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice work! You going to be an artist?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

dont know yet


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

here it is with out the gopitbull


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome Carley if you guys want gopitbull stickers my uncle owns a shop that does car decals if we get together and make a design I'm sure I could have him make them in all colors and I can mail them out for who ever wants one  Great Idea


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice Carley!! I would like one for my car.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Carley, could you do a pic of all of my crew to put on my care, like an outline of them all or something?? that is awesome as all get out, I bet you are an awesome artist


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

im just now starting a new one!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

there ya go


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

im going to make some more in a bit


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is awesome carley great job !!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd rock a tshirt if you made the logo reaaaallyy big!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang, you're good.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

looks cool!!!! who's dog is that?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

the second one is Mego's


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

!


StaffyDaddy said:


> I'd rock a tshirt if you made the logo reaaaallyy big!!!!


ill try!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

im not going to be able to make them for awile only for like 1 day or two. The computer isent leting me download so we got to fix it.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is a quick one i did of Daisy


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cEElint said:


> this is a quick one i did of Daisy


That looks tight!!

Can anyone do the picture I used for DOTM male entries? The one of Chino??


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i can.. what do you want done?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

the same effect you have been doing


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

here's a pretty basic gopitbull t-shirt


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

oops, here it is again


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

ok ok i just need pics from people and i can make them but.... if any one just has pics they want me to make just post them


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

cEElint said:


> we need some window stickers for cars..
> 
> this is what i have on my truck... now imagine how great it'd be if it said GoPitbull.com underneath it


I want this.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

do you want a pic of your dog
!!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

im makeing more tonight


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> the same effect you have been doing


now you can haz Chino stencil.. :woof::woof::woof:


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

that would be very cool, would love to have something like that fer my windows


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> looks cool!!!! who's dog is that?


The first dog is GRCH Gaffs California Top gun


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

that'd be awesome to have a gopitbull shirt..i want one >>>I WANT ONE


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cEElint said:


> now you can haz Chino stencil.. :woof::woof::woof:


YEAAAH BUDDY!! That's whats up! +1


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Was bored so I played with ur picture a bit...wish I had photoshop like you lol...


----------

